# Surgery? What surgery.....?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yesterday I picked up my little Pixie Puff from the vet's office. She was absolutely crocked with a glazed over look in her eyes. She would just stare and stare endlessly at me. They said she was "talking" when coming out of anesthisia. She got 14 teeth pulled also. Per the vet she was retaining a crazy amount of baby teeth, which I knew. Well although she was still "staring" for hours when we brought her home, she ate, drank and used her potty with no problem. She woke up this morning like nothing ever happened, bounding out of her crate and into the kitchen. I was making my caffeine for the morning and didn't see her, and she jumped up on my daughter's bed to wake her up. She's also been chewing her bone and eating her kibble. So far she has not touched her stitches. So my worrying the last few days was for nill.
Geez-dogs are amazing. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Glad to hear she did so well. Funny how we worry about these little furballs isn't it?!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yeah! Glad to hear she did so well. Funny how we worry about these little furballs isn't it?!


Oh do we ever! It's like they're our kids. I'm so glad she's doing well!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

OOOOOOO YYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY.....I am glad everything is going easy! I hope her quick healing and a great christmas! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gee whiz! 14 teeth? I didn't know that was even possible in a dog! Wow!
Glad she is doing well--poor thing!:hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear little Pixie Puff is doing well. It is pretty amazing how quickly they bounce back.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yay! It's great to hear that she did so well


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad that is over and your pup is back to normal. That's a lot of teeth, just how many teeth do the pups have as babies?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I think we need some PICTURES!!! Pixie is surely bigger than in the avatar!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Redorr said:


> I think we need some PICTURES!!! Pixie is surely bigger than in the avatar!


I know!! The last pics I took were of her grooming last week and they were blurry.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great news, Beth!
Wow - that is a lot of retained baby teeth!

Dexter's Mom (HavaneseSoon), most dogs have six incisors on the top & bottom (those are the smaller teeth between the canines), then four canines and the premolars & molars. Here is a link to an image of all the teeth, but you have to scroll down a little bit (ignore the nasty photos at the bottom): http://www.darkstarfamily.com/dental-health.htm I believe that puppies only have 28 teeth and adults have 42 teeth.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear she is back so quickly. Belle had to have 7 baby teeth removed and my vet was concerned at the time. Her mouth was the part that bothered her and not the spay. I bet her mouth is sure gonna feel better in a few weeks!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That's great that she's doing so well! Our lab was like that (several years ago). Within 24 hours you would never have known she had any surgery.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep, Linus napped Monday evening, and then GOOD MORNING WORLD!!! He ate his and his big brother's huge kibble pieces. I can't imagine chewing on that hard stuff after pulling 12 teeth!!! 

Hopefully she will leave her stitches alone, but you really should watch in a few days when they start to heal and itch terribly. That is typically when they mess with them.
Karen


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

glad to here, the recovery is going well


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

What a cute good little camper. It just tells you about her character...strong.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Glad to hear she is back so quickly. Belle had to have 7 baby teeth removed and my vet was concerned at the time. Her mouth was the part that bothered her and not the spay. I bet her mouth is sure gonna feel better in a few weeks!


Oh my gosh-she's gnawing away at her bone like there's no tomorrow as I type this!! I don't know-it's as if she's completely unscathed over this, and/or her pain threshold is unreal.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hav a lot of pets said:


> Yep, Linus napped Monday evening, and then GOOD MORNING WORLD!!! He ate his and his big brother's huge kibble pieces. I can't imagine chewing on that hard stuff after pulling 12 teeth!!!
> 
> Hopefully she will leave her stitches alone, but you really should watch in a few days when they start to heal and itch terribly. That is typically when they mess with them.
> Karen


That makes sense-I'll be sure to keep an eye on her!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That is such good news that your Pixie is doing so well. Rest easy, mamma!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to read Pixie is back to her regularly scheduled activities and back with her family!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that Pixie is doing great. We now need pictures.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that little doll just thought she was taking a good nap and nobody told her she was having surgery.  I'm glad she is doing so well.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*resiliency...*

they sure do recover fast...

someone told me humans only get attention when we are sick...since Havanese get attention all the time, they don't have to milk it. Don't know that this is true...but they sure are happy campers.

Both of mine were fine after the first day...and I had to keep them both from jumping up and off of furniture!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Kimberly, 
Thanks for the information on the teeth. Link saved. After seeing those pictures, there will be no days off with getting the teeth cleaned.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Yesterday I picked up my little Pixie Puff from the vet's office. She was absolutely crocked with a glazed over look in her eyes. She would just stare and stare endlessly at me. Geez-dogs are amazing.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


Sounds just like Sophie...except she only had two teeth pulled


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor baby! That's a lot of teeth! Glad she's recovering so well. 
Gina


----------

